# LFTS 4/30



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Saturday morning and nobody hunting?


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

I’m out, area K getting gang banged by 10 real young jakes. Most barely have a visible beard.
DSD breeder in my set that they are enamored with.


----------



## kirkt (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm out bird's were vocal before fly down nothing since but a couple distant gobbles 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

I'm out, first morning haven't heard any gobbling. Lone hen walked by 15 mins ago, that it so far.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Just got out . Was up late cleaning garage. I’m in and ready though!! Good Luck All


----------



## Bucky81 (Jan 13, 2012)

My little hunting buddy did great today. Got him right off the roost. Strutted and gobbled the whole way in. I Shot him at 12 yards. Brought a full bag of snacks and we never got to open them.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Bucky81 said:


> View attachment 829428
> View attachment 829428
> My little hunting buddy did great today. Got him right off the roost. Strutted and gobbled the whole way in. I Shot him at 12 yards. Brought a full bag of snacks and we never got to open them.


Great bird and hunting partner! Congrats 👏


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

X congrats you will probaly allways have hunting partner now


----------



## kirkt (Oct 8, 2014)

Wow how cool great memories and cool pictures 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

Took a friend before work to a spot that has just diminished more and more. Heard a few way off property on roost. Went got breakfast and came to work early. Good luck and congrats to all today.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Been out since before light with my 10 yr old son. No gobbles heard all morning yet…did have a bearded hen and another hen come through around 8 am at 35 yds. Son didn’t want to shoot the bearded hen so we let her live another day. Been out 3 times so far this season and haven’t seen a tom yet. 

Congrats to the young hunter! That’s a nice Tom!!




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

This wind isn’t helping much


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have not heard or seen a bird at all. Sure beats the heck out of yard work! And you never know what could pop out in five minutes!! Sitting and hoping with that thought


----------



## Deadeer (Apr 4, 2021)

I'm in NW Indiana. Zero gobbling here either, yet I have seen 2 Tom's and several hens. 

Wind is picking up here and rain looming to the west. Saying severe storms this afternoon, so everybody keep an eye on the sky.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

No gobbles yesterday afternoon. Didn’t roost anything last night. So I slept in today. Not hearing anything in backyard this morning. Might give it a go tomorrow or this evening. For now, house work … yuck 

congrats to the successful hunters this morning!


----------



## jc bowhunter (Nov 11, 2012)

Was able to get a nice one today just before 9. Roost birds just circled in the field and barely gobbled once they got down. Changed areas and finally had 1 gobbling good. He came in but small stream stopped his progress. The gobbling brought 2 in and I made it happen. Got to use my Flight turkey tote for the 1st time and it worked great! Son missed his 1st attempt yesterday at a turkey but it put on the greatest hunt ever. Back at soon to try and get him a bird before the rain today. Gobbling seems to be slow have had luck just sitting and calling. Seem to be coming in silent.









Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## retired and lovin it (Apr 12, 2011)

3 or 4 distant gobbles in the woods early this morning and that was it. I relocated to a field edge a few hundred yds away at 8:00am for a couple of hours, and no action there either. Picked up my decoys and left to check out one more spot for a midday hunt. Upon arrival, I was surprised to see 25 or so vehicles parked along the roadside with a clipboard on the hood of a jeep. I stopped and looked at the clipboard. It was a release of liability for the Michigan Mushroom Hunters Club. Glad I wasn't hunting there earlier to see the pack come in. I'll be back at it tomorrow with my son and granddaughter in tow.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

got out early , and around7, I had 3 gobblers way off in different directions, I waited a couple minutes called again and they were a lot closer, but still out of sight, ( I am in the woods), then they all went quiet , and none came in, I gave up after 11


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

jc bowhunter said:


> Was able to get a nice one today just before 9. Roost birds just circled in the field and barely gobbled once they got down. Changed areas and finally had 1 gobbling good. He came in but small stream stopped his progress. The gobbling brought 2 in and I made it happen. Got to use my Flight turkey tote for the 1st time and it worked great! Son missed his 1st attempt yesterday at a turkey but it put on the greatest hunt ever. Back at soon to try and get him a bird before the rain today. Gobbling seems to be slow have had luck just sitting and calling. Seem to be coming in silent.
> View attachment 829486
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Congrats! Looks like a nice bird.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

jc bowhunter said:


> Was able to get a nice one today just before 9. Roost birds just circled in the field and barely gobbled once they got down. Changed areas and finally had 1 gobbling good. He came in but small stream stopped his progress. The gobbling brought 2 in and I made it happen. Got to use my Flight turkey tote for the 1st time and it worked great! Son missed his 1st attempt yesterday at a turkey but it put on the greatest hunt ever. Back at soon to try and get him a bird before the rain today. Gobbling seems to be slow have had luck just sitting and calling. Seem to be coming in silent.
> View attachment 829486
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


. Congrats nice looking bird.Beard looks nice and thick


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

I went out Saturday for the first time in many, many years. I got out of turkey hunting a long time ago. No particular reason, just too much to do this time of year, and I didn't stick with it. Purchased some property in the fall, so I decided to get back into it. Sat down about 2 p.m. with the intention of hunting the rest of the day. 

I practiced a little with the box call before I went out, but it took some time to get used to it again. But, got a response after the first call. After a little back and forth, nothing to show. He decided to stay in the swamp. Another gobble about 3:30 p.m., with the same result, back and forth, but nothing came in. Started to get a little restless some time after 4 p.m, so I got up to move around a little and call. When I turned around I could see 4 nice toms strutting around in the neighbors cornfield. I sat back down and for the next hour plus watched them put on a show for 3 hens. I could not get them to come my way. Over an hour later they finally seemed to have enough and come check out my calls. 

The view of what I was hunting.










The bird when I walked up on it.










On the tailgate.










Turkey and dumplings on Sunday.










I had a great time. Although that was my first time out, so part of me wishes my season could have lasted a little longer. Oh well. Plenty of other things to do this time of year. I enjoyed the calling and the long period of time interacting with quite a few turkeys before anything presented a shot. That's a nice change from most of my deer hunting which ends in lightning fast opportunities. I was pleasantly surprised with the meal. My experiences years ago with wild turkey were not great. It is indeed tougher and dry. But, with a little care and the right methods, the flavor is great. The flavor it imparted in the dish was quite rich for a bird, and everyone really enjoyed it. Anyway, all in all a successful and very enjoyable weekend turkey hunting.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

zig said:


> I went out Saturday for the first time in many, many years. I got out of turkey hunting a long time ago. No particular reason, just too much to do this time of year, and I didn't stick with it. Purchased some property in the fall, so I decided to get back into it. Sat down about 2 p.m. with the intention of hunting the rest of the day.
> 
> I practiced a little with the box call before I went out, but it took some time to get used to it again. But, got a response after the first call. After a little back and forth, nothing to show. He decided to stay in the swamp. Another gobble about 3:30 p.m., with the same result, back and forth, but nothing came in. Started to get a little restless some time after 4 p.m, so I got up to move around a little and call. When I turned around I could see 4 nice toms strutting around in the neighbors cornfield. I sat back down and for the next hour plus watched them put on a show for 3 hens. I could not get them to come my way. Over an hour later they finally seemed to have enough and come check out my calls.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Congrats 👏


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

zig said:


> I went out Saturday for the first time in many, many years. I got out of turkey hunting a long time ago. No particular reason, just too much to do this time of year, and I didn't stick with it. Purchased some property in the fall, so I decided to get back into it. Sat down about 2 p.m. with the intention of hunting the rest of the day.
> 
> I practiced a little with the box call before I went out, but it took some time to get used to it again. But, got a response after the first call. After a little back and forth, nothing to show. He decided to stay in the swamp. Another gobble about 3:30 p.m., with the same result, back and forth, but nothing came in. Started to get a little restless some time after 4 p.m, so I got up to move around a little and call. When I turned around I could see 4 nice toms strutting around in the neighbors cornfield. I sat back down and for the next hour plus watched them put on a show for 3 hens. I could not get them to come my way. Over an hour later they finally seemed to have enough and come check out my calls.
> 
> ...


Very nice bird! Heavy beard. That will make the Michigan record book, just need 12” when adding the beard lengths and spur lengths, you should get it measured.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Fissshh On! said:


> Very nice bird! Heavy beard. That will make the Michigan record book, just need 12” when adding the beard lengths and spur lengths, you should get it measured.


Seriously? I don't know anything about that.... So, would I have had to get it weighed? I have the tagged carcass, but I already cut it all up. The beards I cut out around those fatty/cartilage balls of tissue and just put in salt for the time being, probably need to get borax or something.... Kind of a fish out of water here. Probably too late given what I've done?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Not too late for CBM scoring. Just need beard(s) and spurs. NWTF score includes the weigh, so too late for them.
Yours will make it easily because of the double beard. Maybe it would've anyways.
For anyone interested about the scoring:
Scoring to nearest 1/16th
Beard(s)+spur+spur=score.
8" minimum for archery & 12" for gun.
multibeard & single beard are the same minimums. I disagree with that, but that's the rule.
Scorers: CBM Scoring & Measuring | Michigan big game animals – Bear, Deer, Elk and Turkeys

L & O


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Liver and Onions said:


> Not too late for CBM scoring. Just need beard(s) and spurs. NWTF score includes the weigh, so too late for them.
> Yours will make it easily because of the double beard. Maybe it would've anyways.
> For anyone interested about the scoring:
> Scoring to nearest 1/16th
> ...


Actually 12inchs is pretty common to get and 8inchs if it’s not a jake it’s almost sure thing to make it


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

retired dundo said:


> Actually 12inchs is pretty common to get .......


Maybe someone could add up the scores in the turkey contest and and see what % make or exceed 12". Might need to do more than 1 year to get enough samples to make it a reliable sample.
I would suggest single bearded toms only. 
Would be interesting.......I have no idea if anyone has ever done this with Michigan toms. Might also be interesting to Compare scores of birds taken from Zones 1,2 & 3. 

L & O


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Liver and Onions said:


> Maybe someone could add up the scores in the turkey contest and and see what % make or exceed 12". Might need to do more than 1 year to get enough samples to make it a reliable sample.
> I would suggest single bearded toms only.
> Would be interesting.......I have no idea if anyone has ever done this with Michigan toms. Might also be interesting to Compare scores of birds taken from Zones 1,2 & 3.
> 
> L & O


look in successful hunter thread where they show all the measurements with pics almost all of them make 12 or more inchs


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

retired dundo said:


> look in successful hunter thread where they show all the measurements with pics almost all of them make 12 or more inchs


I did check that, you're correct. My count was 
20/36 that totalled 12" or more. That seems very high to me and that is a small sample.
Went back and looked at 2021. My count there was 25/65.
The two combined are 45/101 or 45%. 
My count might not be perfect as I looked through those numbers. I counted only single bearded toms. No jakes or multi-beards.

Updated 5-11.

L & O


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Liver and Onions said:


> I did check that, you're correct. My count was 17/24 that totalled 12" or more. That seems very high to me and that is a small sample.
> Went back and looked at 2021. My count there was 25/65.
> The two combined are 42/89 or 47%.
> My count might not be perfect as I looked through those numbers. I counted only single bearded toms. No jakes or multi-beards.
> ...


 ya you would think the measurement would have to be higher so many wouldn’t make it like deer is near that easy score to make it.I look at mine I got 31 and 4 might not make 12


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

[mention]Liver and Onions [/mention] 

I think when you look at the contest numbers you probably also need to factor in when the birds are harvested. I’m not surprised that 17/24 posted this year are bigger toms.

My guess is you will see higher scoring/more mature birds harvested in the first 7–10 days and then the last 7-10 days of the season. 

Tags notched in the middle part of the season, typically about the first 3 weeks of May in the SLP, are often filled with stupid 2yo birds. 

The big boys ratchet back up at the end of the month when most hens start sitting full time.

This thought is based on my own observations hunting birds in MI and other northern states where we hunt in May.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Yankee#1 said:


> [mention]Liver and Onions [/mention]
> 
> I think when you look at the contest numbers you probably also need to factor in when the birds are harvested. I’m not surprised that 17/24 posted this year are bigger toms.
> 
> ...


I think your right


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

retired dundo said:


> ...................I look at mine I got 31 and 4 might not make 12


That's real good and you are beating the odds. All southern Michigan ? What county(ies) ?

L & O


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Yankee#1 said:


> [mention]Liver and Onions [/mention]
> ................
> Tags notched in the middle part of the season, typically about the first 3 weeks of May in the SLP, are often filled with stupid 2yo birds.
> ................


I think more than 1/2 of the toms scoring 12+" so far this year had spurs of 1" or more. Indicating a 3 year old bird or more. A couple at 1 1/4" or more.
I know I like to locate my target bird early before he sees other decoys, hears calls and sees more activity in the woods.

L & O


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Liver and Onions said:


> That's real good and you are beating the odds. All southern Michigan ? What county(ies) ?
> 
> L & O


Southern St.Clair


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Yankee#1 said:


> [mention]Liver and Onions [/mention]
> 
> I think when you look at the contest numbers you probably also need to factor in when the birds are harvested. I’m not surprised that 17/24 posted this year are bigger toms.
> 
> ...


Absolutely true 👍


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

retired dundo said:


> Southern St.Clair


Yep, I forgot, you're a Blue Devil. St. Clair County........Michigan's leading big tom county.

L & O


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Yankee#1 said:


> [mention]Liver and Onions [/mention]
> 
> I think when you look at the contest numbers you probably also need to factor in when the birds are harvested. I’m not surprised that 17/24 posted this year are bigger toms.
> 
> ...


Also factor in that the forum contest has some pretty diehard turkey hunters in it that go the extra mile to take good birds.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

old graybeard said:


> Also factor in that the forum contest has some pretty diehard turkey hunters in it that go the extra mile to take good birds.


Your right I bet lots of those guys might have pass up smaller one say 7in beards I bet you would have but you had real nice one opening day which no one would pass.Had a friend looking at mine said I was lucky mine were bigger than his and said he had five jakes.I told him that’s because you shoot first one you can instead of putting in more time and days


----------



## shumhow (Dec 27, 2010)

Little late, but shot this on 4/30, opening day of 2nd season public. I'm mostly a reader here and don't post a lot, but enjoy everyone else's stories/photos, so figured I better contribute when I can. 

Took a buddy of mine who has never turkey hunted (or hunted much of anything), we went to an area that I hadn't scouted in awhile as there seemed to be a lot of activity at my first choice spot (found remnants of a couple turkey kills from first season).

We didn't go to far into woods because I wasn't sure where they were roosting. Morning was overcast and windy, we didn't hear any gobbles, so decided to go in a little deeper where I had seen some good turkey sign in the past. Then we ran into two other groups of hunters that were on their feet and heading back there too, so we changed course and decided to do did a big loop (run and gun). Made a few more set-ups with no action.

After calling from one ridge, told my buddy we have to go check out the next ridge and it will be quicker to go thru the swamp to get there. It ended up being wetter than I thought and he was bitching the whole way thru. I told him "we are gonna earn this bird if we find one" to keep his spirits up, but he was pretty worn out by the time we got thru. So we climbed up to a road and I told him the truck is about a mile down this road, you can walk the road back or follow me thru the woods back to the truck. He said "I'm sweating my blank off, I'm walking the road". Ok, see ya at the truck.

I got about 100 yards into the woods and I see a Tom strutting and all fanned out about 35-40 yds in front of me behind a small pine. I take a few steps forward and raise my gun up, he turns and see's me as I'm caught in an opening. He raises his head for a better look, perfect, now the tree isn't in my way, he drops at the shot and then I see a hen run off from behind some other trees. I never would have walked up on them if it wasn't so windy as it covered my noise, so got pretty lucky on this one. Told my buddy he should have followed me, that would have been his turkey!

10.5" beard, 1" spurs (I already ate most of it!)


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

shumhow said:


> Little late, but shot this on 4/30, opening day of 2nd season public. I'm mostly a reader here and don't post a lot, but enjoy everyone else's stories/photos, so figured I better contribute when I can.
> 
> Took a buddy of mine who has never turkey hunted (or hunted much of anything), we went to an area that I hadn't scouted in awhile as there seemed to be a lot of activity at my first choice spot (found remnants of a couple turkey kills from first season).
> 
> ...


Congrats nice bird


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

shumhow said:


> Little late, but shot this on 4/30, opening day of 2nd season public. I'm mostly a reader here and don't post a lot, but enjoy everyone else's stories/photos, so figured I better contribute when I can.
> 
> Took a buddy of mine who has never turkey hunted (or hunted much of anything), we went to an area that I hadn't scouted in awhile as there seemed to be a lot of activity at my first choice spot (found remnants of a couple turkey kills from first season).
> 
> ...


Congrats 👏


----------

